# Weaving... The Hearts are in bloom



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Now another scarf on the loom... Addicting and my first try at this pattern I had mentioned earlier.Here it is with a waffle weave.The red is hand spun and plyed with silk also hand spun and dyed red... Looks a little more rosey.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

That is very pretty. I like the hearts and the waffle pattern both.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JuneB said:


> Now another scarf on the loom... Addicting and my first try at this pattern I had mentioned earlier.Here it is with a waffle weave.The red is hand spun and plyed with silk also hand spun and dyed red... Looks a little more rosey.


It is off to a great start.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is going along beautifully. Very nice work. :sm24:


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

May I ask what yarn you are using?
Did you use a pickup stick for the hearts?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is so pretty. The yarn is very pretty I like the rosey look. You are keeping me interested girl. I want to try it all. I was going to play with some hearts but first some new dish towels for my kitchen then some Christmas gifts.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful weaving. I love the hearts.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes I m using a fingering merino yarn and the hearts were a pickup as the waffle is pickup behind the heddle


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Mama how bout kitchen towels with Christmas trees.Should we weave together LOL


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that is going to be lovely! The gives a very sweet touch.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

JuneB said:


> Yes I m using a fingering merino yarn and the hearts were a pickup as the waffle is pickup behind the heddle


Thank you. That is helpful.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty, I can't wait to see your finished scarf.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

JuneB said:


> Mama how bout kitchen towels with Christmas trees.Should we weave together LOL


 I'm thinking that to. My only problem now is I go back to work and will only be able to weave a short time after work and on weekends after my chores are done and somewhere I have to clean the house. Yup I do all that plus. So my dish towels will be a experiment to see how fast I can go. I do have so much cotton up stairs I just set up the colors on my desk for mine and have no room on it at all.


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

How beautiful! Thank you for posting pictures of your weaving projects. I think I will plan on weaving some heart projects for Valentine's Day... Never to early to plan ahead , especially with all the wonderful things to weave!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

June, You did a couple of rows of plain Jane weaving then your hearts Then a few plain Jane weaving then the waffle weave I really like that.my biggest problem is design. I was born and raised in the flower shop have color and interior design behind me but for the life of me I can't come up with a design. Yup I'm just learning and I could not do that with my knitting or quilting. My spinning is easy it is all color. I will be playing at work on my breaks with paper and pen though. Thank god for smart phone and files. lol lol


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Weaving is as addictive as knitting. For a quick gift, I choose weaving, because once the RH loom is warped, I can weave a scarf in an evening. I love the pattern you are doing, can't wait to see the christmas trees.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very lovely and indeed a very ambitious project for a RH loom. Lots of patience to thread a fine warp and use a pickup stick so frequently. I admire you.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

mama879 said:


> June, You did a couple of rows of plain Jane weaving then your hearts Then a few plain Jane weaving then the waffle weave...


If you start to read books and articles about weaving, you will see the term "tabby." 
This is the weaving term for "plain Jane weaving."


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tabby weave. I kinda knew that but I like Plain Jane weaving.Just me.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

She's off the loom


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful! Love it.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Gorgeous That is very nice colors and I like the patterns in the weaving.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JuneB said:


> She's off the loom


Beautiful work. ????


----------

